# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10] Envoi d'Email automatique

## raph38

Bonjour,
Nous avons une appli en PB10/Oracle10, la fonction d'envoi d'emails de PB ne fait que poser le message dans Outlook, mais ne fait pas l'envoyer/recevoir.
Y-a-t-il un moyen d'envoyer directement les emails (pourquoi pas en vitant Outlook aussi)
Merci

----------


## rs

Bonjour, voir http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=233206

----------


## raph38

Merci je vais essayer avec w3jmail aussi

----------

